# Does anyone know anything about this flashlight



## nate_687 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, I have searched on a bunch of different sites and cant seem to find any pictures or information about this flashlight.. The problem is it has no markings or writing on it anywhere, it may have at one time but they have been worn off. I have included some pics of it, It was given to me by one of my parents freinds who passed away. I dont have any information on where it came from or what year it is.. I'm hoping somone might know. Unlinke the majority of older flashlights i've seen this one has a twist switch to turn it on/off. It also has a ring hanger on the bottom of it. Please take a look below, and thanks in advance. 

The third picture is of the twist switch, it has a green ring around it. Also i'm guessing the brand name should be on the riveted plate.


----------



## summerwind (Jan 15, 2007)

go here and ask the vintage collectors, i'll bet they will know..............

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/collectors.cfm

or, i'd be glad to hold onto it for you.


----------



## LarryC (Jan 15, 2007)

I am pretty sure it is a Rayovac. I can't remember the particular model name. Someone here will I am sure.


----------



## nate_687 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah I was kinda thinking it was a rayovac too.
I'll check with Flashlight Museum.. In the meantime if anyone else knows anything about please let me know.


----------



## thunderlight (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree. Looks like a Rayovac Sportsman. However the connection between the barrel and the bezel looks peculiar. Sears had some very similar models labeled as "Explorers", probably made in the same factory(ies) as the Rayovac but the label plate is almost definitely Rayovac. It could be a special version for some specific technical usage [just speculating].


----------



## thunderlight (Jan 16, 2007)

I reread the original posting. The rayovac sportsman used a typical slide switch with an intermittent button. This has a completely different switching mechanism, making it even more likely that it might have been a specialized version for a particular type of task. Maybe the particular function for which it was designed required additional protection from the external environment, waterproofing, or what might have been considered a more foolproof switch.


----------



## nate_687 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone.. I was just curious, since I had no idea how old it was or what brand it was or the value of it.. If anyone else knows anything let me know..


----------



## FLASHLIGHTMAN (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it is a Ray-o-vac also.

The "handyman" has the same switch, but a different body. ca 1953

The nameplate certainly looks like the Ray-o-vac design.
The logo design is from the 50's or 60's.

The green ring should actually move up and down to activate the light.
I'm sure it will spin, but I don't believe it does anything.

Sorry I can't be more specific on a model name.

Dave


----------



## thunderlight (Mar 9, 2008)

Ignore / Duplicate Post


----------



## thunderlight (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Nate,

I just obtained one of these. It is a Rayovac Sportsman Deluxe based on the green text on the attached nameplate. As Flashlightman states, the sliding sleeve switch with the green band slides forward to turn the light on and does not rotate. There are no o-rings, but the switch may be more water resistant than the typical slide switches of this vintage. Also there is no momentary mechanism.

Thanks,
Bob


----------

